# Darn you Greg V.!



## John_M (Aug 13, 2019)

It's all your fault. You posted those links and now I've spent a week looking into UDAV, Alpine and a ukrainian variant. And worse yet I like the **** things. Probably will be building some equipment along those lines this winter. I hope you're happy with yourself! :w: 

Seriously though, they solve some issues and make a lot of sense. I can see some advantages for them as cell builders for queen rearing. Lighter for me, easier for the bees to keep warm. And I really like the idea of using them for comb honey.

So we'll see if I continue to like the idea and build some, and then give them a try next year. 

" A little revolution now and then is a healthy thing, don't you think" Capt. Marco Ramius, The Hunt For Red October
"Be realistic, demand the impossible!" Che Guevara


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

You are welcome.
I like them too.
A lot.

But since I also like my long hives (a lot) and the deep frame, I am cooking some hybrid approach and I think I have it.
Will brag about it when have something to show and it works as envisioned.

Beeks in the US (of all places) should no be having *three *artificial choices of 1) Lang, 2) KTBH and 3) classic Warre.
That is an utter nonsense.


----------

